# albums



## seawolf (Apr 14, 2009)

How do I set up an album so I can post a few pics? I tried following the user cp route but I don't see a picture and album bar. Help needed.
Thanks, Mark


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 14, 2009)

up at the top of the page click "photos".
on the next page click "upload"
select "member photo albums" and "continue"
Then you should be able to figure out the rest.

Do be sure to label the picture so we all know what it is.


----------



## seawolf (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the help Russianwolf I got it up on the site.


----------

